# Question About Seed Saving Equipment



## JustAPrepper

We are rookie gardeners and are in our second planting season. I have the book Seed to Seed by Suzanne Ashworth but need to get some *stuff* before I can actually start saving the seeds.

I've done some cursory research on a few things like Remay Bags but I thought I'd talk to the "experts" first before I start spending money on things that I may not really need.

I've got some Heirloom Lettuce that bolted and is flowering right now and thought I might use that as my first experiment. I've also got some Green Onions that have been in the bed for months now. No sign of flowering but then again, I have no idea what to expect from them, or when, so I'm just letting them do their thing (or maybe I should actually be doing something?) I also had a Cilantro plant that flowered and I was going to try to get some seed from it to test my skills but it just flowered and died, no seed. This could be due to the fact that it was a store bought plant but after thinking about it some more, I actually think it might be because it was the *only* plant, no companion to help pollinate it, that seems to make better sense to me but I really don't know. :dunno: Same with the Parsley, one plant, still flowering but no sign of seeds. I'd also like to let a few Carrots and Beets go to seed but I have no idea how long that will take or what the process will be.

So, what do you use to save your seed and if it's something purchased, where do you purchase it? Do I need Remay Bags? Screens of varying mesh? Specialty tools of the trade?

Maybe somebody with experience could start a Seed Saving thread? I've never even seen veggies bolt or flower before so even before the actual seed saving process I have no idea what to expect from any of the plants or how long it takes. I am completely clueless.


----------



## *Andi

I don't use any specialty tools only a brown paper sack/old pillow case. Once the lettuce flowers and starts to seed. I put the sack over the heads, bend the stalk down and cut it. From there I tie it upside down for a few days (or when I remember to check it :gaah: lol) and let dry. (out of the weather) My Grams always put an old sheet down before to catch an seeds that fell while it was being bagged and cut. (that would be up to you). When the seeds are dry label and store, I use glass jars and the freezer.

Now we will see how other save lettuce seeds and go from there.

And you just started a Seed Saving thread. :2thumb:


----------



## JustAPrepper

Thanks, Andi!

How long does it take for the lettuce to start seeding? Seems as though mine has been budding for a couple weeks now with a few actual flowers that have opened here and there. I ask because it's taking up valuable "real estate" in my little garden but, something that must be dealt with at some point. Just might help me plan better later like maybe saving seed from my fall batch instead of the spring batch? :dunno:


----------



## CulexPipiens

I use ziplock bags and O2 absorbers, otherwise nothing fancy.

Larger seeds (pumpkin, beans, etc.) I can easily collect by hand and in many cases this is after processing the food for eatings (i.e. cutting up the pumpkin). I'll clean them and put in a bowl to dry out. Every day or so I stir them up to make sure the ones on the bottom don't stay moist while the top ones dry out. Usually takes a few weeks, sometimes a month until everything feels and sounds dry. Yes, you can usually hear a difference when they dry out. I'll let them sit another few weeks to a month and then put in a ziplock bag with an O2 absorber, seal it up and label it. 

At this point you can store however you see fit. If they need cold, then fridge or freezer, if they don't then just inside a box away from the light. 

For smaller seeds like basil, lettuce, etc. Either clip the heads or just bend them over container and shake the seeds out if they're already mature and ready of collecting. Similar process in that I let them throughly dry and then pack away. 

In all my years of doing this I have only once put away seeds that weren't fully dried and a few months later found that ziplock back to be full of mold/fungus and the seeds in that bag ruined. Being individually package it kept any others from getting damaged.

If you have smaller quantites of seeds you can get small ziplocks, for example 2" x 3", from most craft/hobby stores. Look in their bead section. In my case Hobby Lobby has a variety of smaller sizes. Also lots of places on the internet sell them if you don't have a local place. 

For seeds that aren't being cold stored I keep them in a large tackle box. Each compartment is just about right for a bag of seeds and the larger bottom area can hold the bigger seed bags. Cold stored seeds we usually just leave in our shed over the winter. Come spring I'll store them away too... at least the ones I don't use right away.


----------



## *Andi

I try and wait until about half the flowers on a plant have gone to seed. (no more green color to them) ... this can take a few weeks, You could take a bucket, sheet or etc. and bend the flowers over it and give it a few taps ... this will give you a clue to how they are coming along.

As the plant is in bloon now I give a few more days ... should not be a long wait.


----------



## DJgang

I bought heirloom tomato plants this year ....

These are the ones that I need to save seeds from, correct?

I am trying to get hubby in the "seed" frame of mind so he'll build me a greenhouse this fall.


----------



## *Andi

DJgang said:


> I bought heirloom tomato plants this year ....
> 
> These are the ones that I need to save seeds from, correct?


That would be the ones. :2thumb: When it comes to tomatoes I use fermentation process to save the seeds. Which works well for me.


----------



## worldengineer

About heirloom plants. I have seen seed germinate and grow from hybrid plants. Is their any viability in saving them?


----------



## Emerald

You can save seeds from hybrid fruits and veggies but they do not reliably produce the same fruit year after year. you will probably end up with one or the other of the parent plants as a throw back.
Open pollinated plants tend to give you the same fruit year after year. They are stable.
Heirlooms are all open pollinated plants that have been passed down in families for many generations(usually) Fruit plants are usually called Antique instead of heirloom(who know why?)
Some plant you don't have to do anything special to keep the seeds pure and some you have to put a bit of effort in to keep them from crossing.

I have grown seeds that I took right out of store bought seeds and such just to see what would happen and while you usually end up with fruits- you might not get as high a quality as the original But sometimes you end up with something really nice. and worth working on to get it to breed true each year.

I've grown lettuce and saved it's seed for years and I usually wait until a few of the dried blooms on a plant start to "puff" (The plant may be still alive and putting out a few blooms too)they look almost like mini dandelion puffs when they are ready to harvest... I then just cut the whole stem and hang it upside down in a big brown paper bag to catch any seed that falls.. After a few weeks drying out I open the bag carefully and check to see how it looks.. Usually all the really good seed heads will have opened and puffed and I just rub the seeds heads between my hands to break open the seed heads. Then I winnow the chaff in front of a fan on low (outside) to get mainly clean seed with little chaff. It is a bit tricky to get the hang of but once you do it a few times you get the hang of it... I often put a big sheet under where I am doing it to catch any spills. 
Now on lettuce crossing-most lettuce is self pollinating and by keeping different type plants away from one another by about 25 feet or so... I just put my different types in pots on each sides of the garden and sometimes up by the house in a pot. The plants in pots are not as big but they still put out more than enuf seeds per plant... I do try to have two of the same plants in a pot to save seed from.


----------



## worldengineer

Thanks emerald. I usually just plant hybrids, because they are a lot easier to obtain. Lately I have been planting more heirlooms. Still new to seed saving and want to save only the best plants from each crop.

Where are some good places to get them?


----------



## Emerald

worldengineer said:


> Thanks emerald. I usually just plant hybrids, because they are a lot easier to obtain. Lately I have been planting more heirlooms. Still new to seed saving and want to save only the best plants from each crop.
> 
> Where are some good places to get them?


I get most of mine from Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds - 1400 heirloom garden seeds! and from doing online trades with members of another forum.


----------



## DJgang

worldengineer said:


> About heirloom plants. I have seen seed germinate and grow from hybrid plants. Is their any viability in saving them?


example: hybrid corn , if you were to use seeds from them, you could end up with just the cob, no corn...it's like inbred LOL

Oh no *Andi ....seed fermentation ...what is that? Oh, I have so much to learn! LOL don't have to answer me, Ill do a little research before the tomatoes come in...thanks!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

*Andi said:


> That would be the ones. :2thumb: When it comes to tomatoes I use fermentation process to save the seeds. Which works well for me.


Do share the technique on fermentin the tamater seeds!


----------



## worldengineer

If I'm right I think tomato fermentation is saving both the seeds and the jelly they "float" in. You put 'em in a loose covered jar wait for some kind of bacteria to grow on them then you rinse them off.


----------



## Emerald

worldengineer said:


> If I'm right I think tomato fermentation is saving both the seeds and the jelly they "float" in. You put 'em in a loose covered jar wait for some kind of bacteria to grow on them then you rinse them off.


I add a bit of water too and any seeds that float with the yucky stuff get tossed as they usually aren't any good.
For cucumbers I do almost the same as with tomatoes. You let the cucumber ripen till it falls off the vine(usually it becomes a bright yellow) I cut them down the middle and scoop out the jelly and seeds from the core into a mason jar and just put a piece of paper towel over it about 3 or 4 days later the good seeds sink to the bottom and yucky ones and yuck are all on top.

And if you are wondering about bags for putting over your tomato blooms I got several free at a wedding, they were holding candy and are organza with drawstrings... And the best part was when I told my Aunt(it was my cousins wedding) that I wouldn't mind keeping them she gave me more that they were gonna toss.
I also found a bag of 12 for a buck at a dollar store. If you look at hobby stores they even come in bigger sizes for bagging squash blooms and pumpkin blooms.
But if you have remay cloth you could easily make your own (Oh if you know how to sew that is.. I keep forgetting that it is kinda a dying art),
I've been thinking about getting some and making bags for my apples and peaches -that way I can forgo any spraying at all.. even tho I have organic stuff..


----------



## *Andi

*saving tomato seeds ... my way*

Take your best tomato and slice it in half across the middle ... scoop out the seeds and their "goo" into a mason jar. Add a couple of tablespoons of water to the seeds. Cover the container with a coffee filter or paper towel ... using a rubber band to keep it in place. (They need air )

Place the mixture in warm place ... Now let Mother Nature take over and begin to ferment the seed. This takes about two or three days. Each night remove the cover, stir the mixture, and then replace cover. It will start to look yucky when the fermentation process has seperated the "goo" from the seeds. It also helps destroy many of the possible tomato diseases that can be harbored by seeds. (so I have been told )

Then pour yucky mixture  into a sieve and rinse the seeds with water.

Line a plate with a new coffee filter (paper towel). Place the seeds onto coffee filter and spread them about so they are in a single layer. Let the seeds dry for a few days... more or less if it is a rainy period give them a few more days.


----------



## *Andi

worldengineer said:


> Where are some good places to get them?


You could also try Southern seed exchange ... they are in Virginia. I love them. Great service and local.  ... well ... in the state of Virginia. I will try the link again after the storms pass. gaah

But the one Emerald posted is also great.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Thanks *Andi!


----------



## CulexPipiens

Emerald said:


> I get most of mine from Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds - 1400 heirloom garden seeds! and from doing online trades with members of another forum.


Definite thumbs up for Baker Creek! Great selection. :2thumb:

Also have purchased from Seeds of Change before and had good success.


----------



## worldengineer

If I am correct you only get one seed? Or is that one pack of seeds? How many do you actually get?

Cause they look awful expensive.


----------



## *Andi

You will get a pack of seeds ... and with the heirloom you will be able to keep your own seeds from your garden. 

You could also check out your local garden centers ... lowes, Southern States both carry heirloom plants/seeds ... Which run about the same price as hybrid. (that is around my area )


----------



## worldengineer

All the seeds we get come from Southern States. I just need to make a list of non-hybrids to get. I probably grow a lot more non-hybrids than I realize.

I'm glad its not just one seed.


----------



## *Andi

You may be able to ask the folks at Southern States ... just let them know you want non-hybrids.

per my son, that works for the company.


----------



## Emerald

worldengineer said:


> If I am correct you only get one seed? Or is that one pack of seeds? How many do you actually get?
> 
> Cause they look awful expensive.


Most of the packets that you buy at the store have a small fraction of what you get when you order from Baker Creek or even from Seed Savers Exchange.
I only got a one seed pack once--it was from the dollar store and was American brand pumpkins.. I took it back and they gave me another packet.
Each type of seed you get has a different amount of seed depending on what you order. Usually you get far more than what is stated on the packet...
But I have never been disappointed by Baker Creek or Seed Savers Exchange ever. More than enuf for me.
For example the Black Icicle tomato seeds that I just bought the packet says 25 seeds minimum there were over 60 seeds in there. The baby boc choi seeds were over 200. They do have some super rare stuff in there that you will only get about 10 or so seeds but it is not something that I buy, most of it is tropical fruit that I can't grow.:dunno:


----------



## JustAPrepper

Great information in this thread!


----------



## CulexPipiens

Once you have some seeds, you can then easily participate in seed swapping. A number of sites are dedicated to just this. You offer what you have as do others. See something you like and contact the person with a trade offer. In many cases people are willing to send seed just for a SASE if you don't have something to swap that they want. Others may also contact you looking to initiate a swap. 

Over the years I've gotten a lot of stuff this way. Much of it was flower seeds that my wife wanted but also a number of herbs and heirloom veggies too.


----------



## Emerald

CulexPipiens said:


> Once you have some seeds, you can then easily participate in seed swapping. A number of sites are dedicated to just this. You offer what you have as do others. See something you like and contact the person with a trade offer. In many cases people are willing to send seed just for a SASE if you don't have something to swap that they want. Others may also contact you looking to initiate a swap.
> 
> Over the years I've gotten a lot of stuff this way. Much of it was flower seeds that my wife wanted but also a number of herbs and heirloom veggies too.


A double :2thumb::2thumb: for this post!
I did trades one fall with some of the members of my gardening forum and while I spent about $30 (my whole seed budget) in postage I ended up with more seeds and types of stuff and beans that I am still trying to grow them all out.. (over 70 different types of seeds) If I spent it at the store or seed catalog it would have only got me (at say $2 a pack) 15 packets or less with shipping.. With Heirlooms/Open pollinated I only needed a few of each type to get me enuf to make seed for the next year. Once you save seed you have it for(almost) ever!
Plus another member sent me a box(a whole huge freaking box) of purple raspberry and golden raspberry and pawpaw trees plus seeds and refused to let me pay for the postage! He requested that I just pay it forward so I had several members who wanted my seeds but had nothing to trade so I just passed my good luck to them with about 4 different "trades".. 
I was lucky and didn't have anyone not send their part of the trade, but it does happen ever so often.


----------



## worldengineer

Thanks for all the info. I am going to get started on saving seeds as best as I can, got lots to learn.


----------



## *Andi

Emerald - congrats on the pawpaw trees, I love mine. 

worldengineer - When the times comes and if you are not sure ... just ask ... I'm sure someone can give you a helping hand.


----------

